# Tern w/ wierd marking



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

tern has really dark mark going up left side gill, extending from center of under the chin. Kinda looks like the side of M. Gorbechauv (spelling) forehead. Don't know what this can be, never seen this before, it just showed up. Got a pic (bad one), and a link to a vid that is much better.

here is the link> 




Same vid, just slowed down> 




I have a better vid where I slowed it down so you can see it better. Just waiting for it to upload.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

vid link isnt working but it looks like an old wound that has healed. id take it out and isolate it to find out what it is . incase its a parasite or something or fungus. is is just me or does that fish have one pectoral fin?

good luck bro. i know you will see it well!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

No, all my fish are in mint condition, then this dark area just appeared today. May be a fugus. Not an old wound though. And can't be parasites, because they all were just treated with levimsol for parasites.
And prazi for external. Looks to me like just a bruse or possible heater burn. It's under the skin. IDK, but you will see it better in the vid when it is able to link to.


> is is just me or does that fish have one pectoral fin?


Vid link not working due to youtube being slow as hell.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

sounds like heater burn i just had it happen but








^^
better and baby fry pics too


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have it on my tern as well, he is about six inches and it kindof looks like a semi faded humeral spot like a caribe just faded. Seems to be acting ok(Mine). Ive treated it with everything and it seems like a regular mark, Mine didnt have it when I got him either. I thought it was heater burn but it never went away. Dosent seem to affect them from my experience


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i'm pretty sure your terns will be ok. all 3 of my terns have what you described. here is a pic of it tell me if its the same.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya, just like I said it is fine. i dont know what it is but it seems to not affect them at all


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

No guys. This thing is crazy. Skin went black. I gotta get the vid to show you.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

okay, one of the vids loaded. It starts under his mouth in the center of his throat, and extends up his left gill plate. Not behind his gill like silly spy thought. I know what he means ther, they are a little dark like humeral spots, but this is on his gill plate, and pitch black, and goes down to mid throat, then just stops all the sudden. Ever seen a birth mark? Thats what it looks like. Pause the vid if poss. I will try and get a better pic and vid, but you should be able to see what I am talking about.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright, the slowed down vid shows it really well. What the hell is that?

Oh, and it went away after a few hours. Anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Leasure I got your PM, but Ive never seen anything like that before. My terns have the darker spot behind the gill plate like others were describing, but not under the jaw like that.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

crazy huh!!! Then it just up and faded away


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bump, due to the fact that noone finds this as intresting as I do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> crazy huh!!! Then it just up and faded away


I cant find my old pic but I had an Acestrorhynchus microlepis get almost half black and then back to normal. Very weird, the fish lived a long life afterwards too. I couldn't figure out any reason for it to appear or disappear.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks just like mine. He will be fine


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Looks just like mine. He will be fine


I don't think we are on the same track. The spot on my tern is now gone.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

just a bruise or something from crashing into decor or something?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

nope, not a bruise. Went away within a couple hours. Bruises useualy last longer than that. Still strange.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Weird...
Glad it's gone.


----------

